# Vanilla based fragrances discoloring in melt and por



## indulgebandb (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm just curious if the vanilla discoloration is really a problem in melt and pour soap and how long it takes to show up? I have been making sugar scrubs and body butters for some time and I've never had a fragrance discolor before. I'm just starting to get into melt and pour and was just curious. I used a fragrance the other day that had vanilla in it but so far no discoloration. I just don't want to invest in the stabilizer if I don't have to- goodness know I have to spend enough on supplies.


----------



## tinytreats (Jan 14, 2014)

I've had MP soaps take up to 4 weeks before discoloring. I assume it took 4 weeks because the vanillin content was minimal (?). Because I've made soap scented with Strawberries & Cream, and it discolored within a week. I would invest in some stabilizer if you want your soap to stay the color that it is.


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info- was just curious since I'm new to soap!! I'll get some on my next order.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 20, 2014)

I have done melt and pour with Vanilla but I don't seem to have any issues. Not sue if I just can't see due to the color I add!


----------



## obnaturals (Jan 22, 2014)

It can discolor quickly or take weeks. It depends on the company who manufactured the soap base and varies. You can always use a vanilla stabilizer or purchase MP that says Vanilla stable.

Been soaping for years and only had that problem twice.


----------



## SmallThings (Jan 23, 2014)

I've had this problem in the past. I believe it took about 3 to 4 weeks for the discoloration to show up in my soaps, but I've used other fragrance oils that discolored almost instantly. 

I had a few questions about this myself, and was hoping some experience folks could elaborate. What exactly is Vanilla Stabilizer? And how come the Vanilla fragrance I bought at Michaels has no affect but the Vanilla fragrance I got from a different supplier causes discoloration?


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 24, 2014)

SmallThings said:


> I've had this problem in the past. I believe it took about 3 to 4 weeks for the discoloration to show up in my soaps, but I've used other fragrance oils that discolored almost instantly.
> 
> I had a few questions about this myself, and was hoping some experience folks could elaborate. What exactly is Vanilla Stabilizer? And how come the Vanilla fragrance I bought at Michaels has no affect but the Vanilla fragrance I got from a different supplier causes discoloration?




I buy my Vanilla fragrance from Michaels too. May be that is the reason I did not get the discoloration?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm just guessing here but maybe it all synthetic and no vanillin in the product?   Maybe someone else will pipe in the a scientific answer of some kind.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 24, 2014)

Bramble Berry actually has a vanilla that is non-discoloring. My daughter uses stabilizer in all her mp since she tends to use sweet bakery fragrances. Even with stabilizer they can darken over time


----------



## anani (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm curious about this myself. I've been making skin care products for  many years and am just getting into soap making...both cold process and  some melt and pour. 
I make a foaming bath butter base from scratch  and have never had the products I make with this base discolour from  vanilla. I also used to make syndet bars and never had those discolour  either. 
I have a bottle of vanilla stabilizer from Nature's Garden  and wondered what other's experience has been with this particular  product. I badly want to use their Strawberry Passion in a layered  Neopolitain type soap and don't want to risk it discolouring. From what I understand, this gorgeous fragrance turns cp soap a dark brown.  It would be a loss of 2 pounds of m&p (I need it t be pink) and I HATE  wasting product! Thanks!


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 5, 2014)

No idea about michaels fragrances since I haven't used them, but yes there are some vanilla that don't discolor and will state it usually. But 99% discolor. 

If there is no water in the product you won't have discolorng, so butter and scrubs won't change, mine never do.
But my M&P always does. 
Stabilizers are ok but aren't complete in the effectiveness for some high vanilla content scents like pink sugar. And don't sniff it.. It will burn your nose.
For that reason, I barely use it. Seems harsh. 
I don't know how it works but man it stinks! At least the one from WSP does. Blech!


----------



## obnaturals (Feb 10, 2014)

Contact NG to avoid wasting product. After all they also test their products.


----------

